

Ask HN: Which site is your favorite social network and why? - starter

Never mind the site that most of your friends use... Is Facebook, Myspace, Orkut, Google+, Hi5, Twitter or LinkedIn your favorite social network?<p>And, Why? Do you like your favorite social network for its features, security, simplicity or another reason?<p>I'll use your feedback to build a better general social network. One that will allow people to communicate more naturally online with ease.
======
necenzurat
Twitter for the simplicity and because it pushes news under your nose...

~~~
starter
Cool.

